# Harder to find vintage jars for sale....



## dygger60 (Oct 14, 2014)

Well, it has come down to it.  I have some of my jars up for sale.  Most don't know it but  I am a disabled vet... I broke my back while serving in the Army.  The lower part of my back was fused to repair the break, this was in 1988.  Over theyears it has gotten worst to where I can not work anymore.         While waiting for disability to start, I have to sell off some of my jars to help make ends meet.  I have the ones I am selling listed below.  All are described and I will offer free shipping if you should want to buy any.        You can take payment through PayPal..when you inquire about a jar I will give you the addy for PayPal at that time.         Thanks to all, and when this all settles down I will be "offering my two cents" in the Forum again.         You can PM me in here or my email is: dygger60@yahoo.com        God Bless and again, thanks.         David aka  dygger60 THE EMPIRE: hg nice medium aqua, repro closure (with this jar even the reproduction closures
                              are very tough to find.  Jar is complete and problem free.  Circa 1866 : $175

     THE HERO: hg nice light aqua, ORIGINAL CLOSURE! Nice problem free jar with hard to find 
                          2 piece metal correct OTTERSON insert. Patent dates still visible.  Circa 1864 -1879: $180

     MASON'S (CFJco monogram) IMPROVED BUTTER JAR: Nice medium aqua to include the
                          screwband (has a few holes but is original). Problem free jar.   circa 1870's : $140

     MILLVILLE ATMOSPHERIC FRUIT JAR rev: WHITALL'S PATENT JUNE 18th 1861: $100
                          Nice all original light aqua jar.  Problem free.  Circa 1860's

     WOODBURY IMPROVED (FANCY MONOGRAM):  Medium aqua all original to include 
                          vent cap...nice jar. circa 1886 - 1892 : $70

      GJCo (monogram for GILCHRIST JAR COMPANY) nice clean jar. Has domed "pickle pusher"
                          porcelain insert in cap...some light cracks, but is intact...circa 1895 - 1908: $70        The remaining jar pictures are in the next post....thanks


----------



## dygger60 (Oct 14, 2014)

The other jars:


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow David, I don't know what to say, I'm not very good with news like that. Get well hardly seams appropriate. I hope the VA can speed things up a bit for you.Good luck with this anyway, I wish I could help you out.I will add for the others that those seam more that reasonable prices, especially with included shipping. Also, if it doesn't get noticed, the RB #'s are near the base of the jar pictures.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 15, 2014)

*


----------



## deenodean (Oct 18, 2014)

David, all the best with the pension..hope u get it , most important is to get well live life to the fullest.GREAT jars you have there...


----------

